# Help!  appettite and pregnancy



## Citylife (Feb 22, 2010)

My new rabbit who has been in my home for 3 weeks has been a bit noicey today and yesterday.  Very restless.  This evening she was carrying on quite a bit and my partner says, "How long have we had her?"  And the light bulb went on!  She needs a nest box.  Now, my question is...  do they eat the day they give birth or is it an individual thing?  She has an appettite.  She is acting territorial of her cage, which she has never done before.  She is also in a standard 24x30 cage and is a dutch rabbit.  I do not have a nest box so gave her a cardboard box with shavings, straw and some hay next to her food dish.  She has finally quit digging life a feaned and carrying straw around and now quietly eating.
Needless to say I was told they didnt know what sex it was and I didnt really care. I wanted to feed it for awhile and then butcher it.  But, she is acting pregnant and soon to be having babies to me.
Sure wish I had a nest box, but I do believe she is at it again, tearin it up.  I will most likely be getting one tomorrow.  

The lady with 4 dogs, 4 chickens, a rabbit, a lizard and a few fish.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, appetite is an induvidual thing. I have some does who eat heartily until and through delivery, I have others who will go off feed DAYS in advance and just act generally grumpy.

 The being territorial over the cage and being noisey is normal.

 You don't need an actual nestbox, I like sterilite containers in a pinch. 
 Anything that will hold Momma, kits, and hay is suitable and that doesn't have openings big enough for kits to fall out.

 Good luck!


----------



## Citylife (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you, that makes sense.  When you say its normal to be territorial over the cage do you mean in general or when pregnant?
Either way, I would not be supprised as many animals can be that way with their home.  
I look forward to learning more on here.

The lady with 4 dogs, 4 chickens and a bunny


----------

